# New to Mods



## Bebensee (Oct 17, 2006)

So Im in Iraq and I bought a 2006 GTO when I was home on leave. I have owned it for a year and only drove it for a week. Anyway I have been looking online for differant mods I want to do. I like the way the stock exhaust sounds so I dont really see much a point in redoing it with the small amount of gain I will get. I don't race too often so a turbo or supercharger kinda seems pointless since I dont want to lose much gas milage. I was looking into a NEX No2 system, and a Cryo 2 system putting the 2 in together. Plus the normal age ol CIA. I guess Im just looking for some opinions.


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Well first let me say thank you for your service we are proud, now I would ask what are you looking for? Take your time and put some miles on her before you do anything. The biggest problem I see you running into is that once you start it will be hard to stop, I would start with exhaust and intake or just intake and get a tune, make her breath you will be surprised with the improvment. This is just my 2bits worth.


----------



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

we are you stationed and when are you coming back. Im stationed at Ft Bragg if you are here to i can let you see and here the mods i have. i've done slp cat, knn intake, 160 slp them, gmm rip, and my headers should be here soon. Then im getting a tune.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

*Mods*

the best thing to do is to just add some simple bolt ons,, A.E.M cold air intake, Vararam throttle body spacer,, these 2 items will cost you a total of about 300.00 and you can install it yourself in about one hour with basic hand tools,,and then go for a full LS2 Dyno tune.. cost for the tune should be around 350..00 with these 2 mods and the tune you should get atleast a 25 HP increase and gain some extra torque..


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Long tube headers are one of the best mods for LS1/LS2. The stock air box is really good on the '06...so, unless you just gotta have one, its not needed. After that, I'd suggets a good full dyno tune. You wil be amazed at what just these few mods will do to your cars performance. And in many cases, after a good tune, you mileage will actually increase. And if you have a 6-speed, replace it with a GMM Ripper...........never miss a shift again.


----------



## Bebensee (Oct 17, 2006)

gtodude41206 said:


> we are you stationed and when are you coming back. Im stationed at Ft Bragg if you are here to i can let you see and here the mods i have. i've done slp cat, knn intake, 160 slp them, gmm rip, and my headers should be here soon. Then im getting a tune.


Well Im acually still in Iraq, funny I think you guys are replacing us. Im in Al Asad still. Been here a little over 14 months. 

To everyone else thanks for the input. I was looking at a SLP exhasut package. For a little over 3k I dont know. Like I said I like the way the exhast sounds stock. I do think I should wait before I do anything. I only have 1200 miles on the car right now. I just dont have much else to do but think of things to put on my car. Im more working on the sound and stuff before performance due to Warranty issues.


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

Like most people here, If you like the way the stock exhaust sounds, get some Kooks Long Tube headers w/cats, a CAI, and a full dyno tune. No matter what you do to your car in the future, intake/exhaust is key to getting the most out of your mods.

Sounds like you got extended in Iraq a little, then again it happened to everyone I know. I've been volunteering to deploy since I enlisted, but haven't gotten a chance yet. I am seperating this week actually and going to the guard, maybe they will let me deploy! If you are smart with your money, you should be able to come back with a lot of extra cash from your deployment. No taxes has gotta be nice! You deserve all the perks you can get for spending that long away from your family and friends in a hostile environment. Good luck to you in your military career!!!


----------



## Bebensee (Oct 17, 2006)

Im deployed with an Infantry Unit out of the Iowa NG, the guard is getting deployed so much lately. We were the first to get extended before they just extended all the active duty units. We were known as "those Guys" for a while. Yeah I reuped over here so even after buying my car Im still sitting pretty with the money thing. Thats why I keep looking at stuff to buy for the GTO.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

*MODs*

Save some cash on the headers,, get JBA shorties, about 500.00 less then Long tube,, and on the street, you WILL not feel the difference


----------

